# Picture and Part Number for missing part



## drodz (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forums and recently purchased a used 2010 Routan SE. When I bought it, the automatic tailgate did not function and appears to be missing a part. The motor is there and I can hear it try to open and close but I assume there should be either a strut/rod or cable that attaches to the actual tailgate. When I google the parts all I see is a diagram but no actual picture of the thing I'm looking for. Can someone help me figure out what I actual need?


----------

